# OEM subwoofer hookup?



## nckhe2 (May 29, 2008)

i was wondering if anybody knows if there is a way to hook up subs and an amp to the OEM Monsoon stereo system for the MK4 Jetta. any ideas will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM subwoofer hookup? (nckhe2)*

I am wondering the same thing, if there is a harness adapter for the amp or can it be tapped into?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM subwoofer hookup? (nckhe2)*

Easiest way is to go to the monsoon amp in the back, and grab on pair of the speaker wires and use a Line out converter to convert it to RCA's for your amplifier. I'll try to find a diagram but look back there at the amplifier and look at the harnesses that are plugged into the monsoon amp. You will see a few sets of twisted pairs of wires. TEST TEST TEST the wires and make sure they would read ~3-4 ohm's resistance. That means you have a speaker. Tap your line out converter into that.


----------

